# Feeding Frenzy Report



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Well, I haven't read his name in the paper with a big check from the PBGFC International so I was wondering if anyone knew the status of his tourney. I didn't fish due to my wife's 40th birthday, but our crew managed to tad a blue 140 miles from shore and a few wahoo and dolphin. I don't think Creech had any problems maintaining proper line angle on any of those psycho wahoo, but I wasn't there - coulda been crazy!

So, I'm just wondering whether I would have lost the title to my boat by betting since he hasn't showed up to post a report.

Anyone know the deal?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's hard to win a tourney when you're sitting in escambia county jail.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *VS200B (7/8/2008)*it's hard to win a tourney when you're sitting in escambia county jail.


Wut r u talkin about jail. that thar is defimation.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

yeah, I doubt we will hear from him anytime soon.. :banghead


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

The boat was on the entry list straycat had at the weigh in, but I never saw it come in.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Hal, you're such a dick, and thats one of the things I like about you!!

BTW. I heard your boys caught a nice fish on a blown up INTERNATIONAL on a lure that wont catch fish!!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Voodoo Lounge (7/9/2008)*Hal, you're such a dick, and thats one of the things I like about you!!
> 
> BTW. I heard your boys caught a nice fish on a blown up INTERNATIONAL on a lure that wont catch fish!!




True and true. The little blue ate a moldcraft chugger run in the middle of the spread. The brand new VSW 80 had been serviced one timeonly and there was so much grease in it, that I was shocked. Anyway, the gear retaining spring that looks like a C clip had come looseand backed off the post where it wouldn't keep the shift in place. The reel would not hold in low gear so they finished the fight in high. I think the boat driver must have done a masterful job keeping proper line angle to the fish and the angler did well to keep adequate pressure! And, for the record, I've never said Moldcrafts don't or won't catch fish. I've said they're ugly and cheap, but just like ugly cheap women, there's a taker for everything.



BTW, did anyone tell you about the brand new Shimano WLRS80 that locked completely the hell up while they were dropping back a lure? Bet not, but a pin inside that thing sheared off and looked like it had been sent through a garbage disposer. We do not think that reel had ever been taken apart as it was bought this spring.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

this is funny as shit!!!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

on a serious note, where can a person find the results..


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pnj.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080709/SPORTS/807090354/1002


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe his compass was mounted backwards and he's still trying to find his way back.


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

What's Alvarez in the pokey for? Or do I even want to know?


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

violation of probation


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats some funny as @#$!

We all need to line up next to the dock when he comes in and give him a :moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon

Dont know though, looking at his website, he looks like the guys that would like that!


----------

